# Start of fatty liver disease?



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe I am freaking out over nothing, but I wanted to ask anyways. 

I noticed today that Jack (Normal Grey) has a yellow tinge on both of his wings where the white strip is on the edges.









I just don’t understand how, he gets fresh veggies, cooked veggies, a bean mix, pellets, sprouts, mash, blends, cooked meals (similar to Beak Appetite), cooked brown rice, pasta, some seed (which is a mix I make myself), birdie bread, safe plants, and anything else that is okay, for example eggs.

Done a search on Google and I am yet to find a Normal Grey with yellow on the white part of the wings, so it concerned me even more, and none of my other Normal Greys have it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The yellow tinge on the wing bar is normal, Susanne used to tell us it was an abundance of hypochrome (sp?), which is a color pigment in our birds.

A yellow tinge over the whole body may indicate liver disease, but a male bird split to cinnamon can also have a yellow/green tinge over his tail feathers and that is also normal.

No worries for you though, the wing bar color is normal!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels normally have a yellow wash on their bodies, although most of it isn't visible to us because the grey color overwhelms it. Some birds have more yellow than others, and birds that have a lot of it may have visible yellow in the wingbar.

Liver disease can intensify this yellow so that more of it becomes visible. So it's a warning sign if your bird develops more yellow than it used to have. But if your bird has always had this much yellow, it's natural and genetic.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

also can indicate a pied split... pied messes around with the way pigments are presented. both dally and tsuka have a yellow wash to the wingbar--both are split pied too.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well Luna is split to pied so maybe that's why he has it. Well he's grown out of it though now. His wing bar is white, but when he was 6 weeks it was yellow.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very interesting, thank you for your input guys, I am much more relieved now.  

I have photos of Jack and Mishka, can you let me know if it all looks normal or if something does not look right?!

Here is a photo of the front of Jack: 










And two photos, one of each wing (Jack’s):



















And here is a photo of the front of Mishka:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He looks OK to me but I'm not an expert. If you have some older photos available, you could look at those to see whether there has been any change in his coloring.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

pink toenail on jack indicates a pied split for sure 

my page is being a pain so let me refresh and get back to you on mishka


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cant see much from the photo of mishka, but i dont see anything wrong health wise with either


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Shakes has the exact same tinges you're worrying about. He's had them as long as I can remember! He also has these yellowish feathers around the vent and at the base of his tail. I never thought anything of it. I'm sure it isn't anything health concerning.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny has that coloration too, and I have bloodwork proving that his liver function is fine. I wouldn't worry unless it gets more yellow.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are some of Luna's baby pictures:


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Rex also has the same thing and he is split to pied also . He has had since I got him


----------

